# The Coding Network or Kiwi Tek



## mistymccrackin (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello-

I was just wondering if anyone out there has ever done any remote coding for The Coding Network or Kiwi Tek and could give me some information regarding the companies.  Thank you.  


Misty McCrackin, CPC


----------



## codingkath (Feb 3, 2010)

*Misty McCraken CPC*

Hi, I tried to get a job at both kiwi and coding network. Coding network sent me to someone else who sent me charts I could not read and I doubt if anyone could have. Kiwi gave me the runaround. Made me think I would get a job. After 1 month I had to inquire again and I was told they had nothing for me. I am a CPC also. I used to code independently and lost my job due to the company not having thier contract renewed. I am also having a hard time getting work. You could try the two companies anyway and see what happens. I think my problem is that I am a specialty coder(er) only and no facility side experience. Good LUCK!
                                                       codingkathy


----------



## mistymccrackin (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## srich64 (Feb 19, 2010)

mistymccrackin said:


> Hello-
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone out there has ever done any remote coding for The Coding Network or Kiwi Tek and could give me some information regarding the companies.  Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hi - I worked for Kiwi tek, for about one day.
Very unorganized.......communication was lacking.  Didn't need the stress/confusion.
They might have changed....
Hope this helps.


----------

